# Feeders?



## faintinggoat (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't have any feeders. I was going to buy some of those large plastic barrels and cut them in half and use that. Would that work? Any suggestions and pictures of feeders would work!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I know that all of my goat feeders were handmade out of scraps laying around by my dad. My dad did the same thing you're thinking of, and cut 6" pipes in half and mounted them on small (about 8 inches to a foot) high wood blocks so they don't roll around. If I'm catching what you're thinking of, cutting a 55-gal. barrel in half may be too deep. Whether you cut it down the middle or along the side, it may be too deep. But it will work, just take how big your goats are into consideration as to how big/deep your feeder can and should be. I hope that helped... I know I love my little feeders.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I use to use the barrels that upi cut so they can use them, the problem is they step in them. lay in them and now you have fecal on the hay and that helps to increase the worm problems.

I always use to feed it them but my vet said to STOP using them and make feeders that they can not step in. I do and they love it.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

As Lori says that, it reminded me that I also have wooden feeders about a foot wide, and 2" deep hanging from the wall for my does. I have Boers and the feeders stand about 2 1/2' from the ground. My hay feeders are just pieces of cattle panels nailed to the ceiling and side of a wall.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

faintinggoat said:


> I don't have any feeders. I was going to buy some of those large plastic barrels and cut them in half and use that. Would that work? Any suggestions and pictures of feeders would work!


I have a couple of these in addition to my stand alone feeders and they work really well.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=8529e875-33a9-48f2-9ba4-0a703c4eaa55


----------



## HomegrownGal (Jan 26, 2014)

These iron horse feeders work great for us. The problem is keeping the cat out! He thinks it is a bed for him, and he's out of goat reach! Lol! I paid 2 for $25 on Craigslist and mounted back-to-back every other stall.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HomegrownGal (Jan 26, 2014)

Here is is being properly used!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

